# Setting sendmail FBSD 7.2r



## fuzzynco (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm running FBSD 7.2r in a VMware VM. I can telnet to my
ISP's smtp server on port 25 and go thru a whole smtp 
 conversation manually and get the email at the other end
 successfully, (with the mail from (envolope) and from: 
(headers) pointing to my hotmail.com address. I think 
the ISP is just checking the source IP as being one
of their's.

Ideally, I'd like sendmail to make it look like 
anything it sends as coming from that hotmail.com
email adddress and just relay the mail to my ISP's
smtp server at port 25, (like I did in the manual test).

Is that possible,  and if so where can read about the 
m4 macro's I need to set it up?

thanks


----------



## crsd (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.sendmail.org/m4/masquerading.html
and check SMART_HOST in your `hostname`.mc to relay through your ISP smtp server

HTH


----------

